# What are your dogs getting tomorrow?



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine are getting cornish hens stuffed with stew meat. Yummy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky is getting some nice big hunks of boneless Llama! :llama::llama::llama: :hungry:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You got to legitimately use the llama smiley!!!!! NICE! 

Ania WAS going to get lamb lung. But they don't have a smiley for that. So... I'll probably just visit my local Asian market to see if I can find :flypig:. Or maybe a bunch of :spider:. I'd really like to find anda:, but I bet it's not legal...

Eh, I'll probably just feed the lamb lung. :becky:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! Yeah, I was PUMPED to be able to use it. :llama:


You could pretend that this was a lamb lung ------> :flock:
Close enough, right?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I pulled out a miscellaneous box of game meat LOL


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

goat chunks for breakfast, chicken foot and pork for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Beef chain, beef heart and some chicken neck tonight. Tomorrow is organ night so beef heart, liver and kidney with chicken rmb's.


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Chicken quarters,beef lung and heart.


----------



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

Boneless pork this morning, chicken quarter for dinner.

Lily had cornish hen for the first time this weekend. It was a perfect size for a meal and she LOVED it.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Today they got Turkey Neck for Breakfast and Pork Ribs for dinner


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they shall have lamb necks for brekkie.....

if you need lamb lung for ania, i have some, and you can have it for her, dear richelle.

for dinner, they shall have what they didn't eat from the lamb neck, since they weigh about 1.3 - 1.6 lbs...


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

My husband walked down into the kitchen last night while I was stuffing the stew meat into the cornish hens... He said I would get excited and think that was for dinner tomorrow but my gut tells me its for the dogs!


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

My guys are getting chicken backs. This is our second week and I can't wait until next week so we can add pork and fish.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Today: Chicken backs in morning, quarters this evening
Tomorrow: backs in morning, beef heart in evening


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Today is organs and bone-in quail. Tomorrow is beef heart and boneless emu meat.


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

No idea. Whatever is in the fridge and thawed! I think they're going to get some venison for morning snack, today, though.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Today was turkey day 
And tomorrow fish in the morning and chicken in the evening


----------



## Sunyoung (Feb 18, 2011)

Breakfast was a piece of chicken. Dinner will be a turkey neck. We can't wait to move on to pork for next week - it'll add some more variety!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Breakfast was ground beef w/ kidney & spleen. 

Dinner will be tripe with a bone in chicken piece of some sort.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Today was a chicken quarter day.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Tomorrow he is getting green tripe, probably stuffed in his kongs.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I know tomorrow has now become today, so he had a duck wing for breakfast and dinner will probably be a hunk of boneless steak. Tomorrow I'm thinking boneless turkey for breakfast and a duck wing with either lamb heart or calf liver for dindin!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Vension! Just got 7 deer home today


----------



## Izzie (Feb 16, 2011)

my lil girl is getting chicken wing tomorrow!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tomorrow....tripe and ground turkey for dinner. Beef hunks for Breakfast.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Tomorrow is venison, chicken necks, and organ


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Kofi's diet is not very exotic, but she had her first half of cornish hen tonight, and it was well appreciated.

She will have her boneless beef in the morning and the other half of hen tomorrow.

I just love you guys!


----------



## CharlotteAnn (Feb 23, 2011)

Tomorrow will be chicken quarters, 1 egg, and her first small taste of pork rib!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

Today it was fish. Tomorrow it will be a chicken leg quarter boneless pork and an egg


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

Today was boneless venison and turkey necks with a little chicken liver. Tomorrow, either that again or chicken quarters with pork chops and beef sweetbreads. Just depends on what I grab first from the freezer! Maybe I'll toss in a sardine or an egg too. 

By the way, I just got some green tripe (Bravo, 2 lb. tub). Maybe I'm just really immune to raw meat smells at this point, but I didn't find the pungent smell of death in the barnyard that I was expecting. Is all tripe supposed to smell awful???


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Today was beef liver, chicken drums or half a quarter, and a half of a pork neck per doggy. Not sure what I'm going to defrost for tomorrow. They ate a lot tonight so they might just get one smaller meal tomorrow of chicken or turkey.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

This morning they got chicken quarters and pork ribs for dinner. Baby Phoebe got smashed chicken drum and pork boneless at night. Her stool is getting loose, so I was wondering if she needs more bone or I feeding too much pork.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Rabbit was for breakfast...back leg/front leg and kidney. Dinner will prob. be 1chicken back and 6oz of beef heart.
Candice......I just gave canned tripe for the very 1st time and I too was expecting this terrible smell......maybe canned is different then frozen.....but personally I think her sardnies or slamon smells worse then the tripe. At least for me anyways....lol...becasue the dog could care less she just licks her chops either way!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I may finally feed a deer head tomorrow LMAO!! I am sure I am gonna get a few crazy looks from my boys!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tomorrow night will be some rather large turkey drumsticks!!


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

This morning wilma had a rack of pork ribs ,tonights meal is lung and heart.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

My dog got chicken the last couple of days, and I still have chicken for two days in the fridge. So, he will get even more chicken. This is what happens when whole fresh chickens are on sale! Lol.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tonight is chicken quarters, tomorrow will be tripe & turkey.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

They are getting some quails


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

well today mine got Chicken backs and boneless Beef. This afternoon they will get another chicken back with sardines. Tomorrow is whole chickens.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine got Turkey backs this morning and tonight shes getting chix breast with ribs attached.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

Today my crew got Whole Sardines and a turkey neck. Tomorrow they are getting green tripe, a chicken back and left over sardines. What about you guys?


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

My dog is finally getting something else today, he is getting a pork rib. He will get chicken tomorrow... again, lol. Good thing he loves chicken.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My girls got turkey neck this morning and probably chicken quarters for dinner. I may go and get them some pork for tonight.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

let's see...lamb tongue and goat.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tonight......Pork Ribs

Tomorrow Night......chicken thighs & tripe


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

Small breakfast of tripe and boneless pork (her first boneless meal); dinner is chicken frame & salmon chunks.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max got a huge meal of 2 beef ribs, the last of the ground beef I was sick of looking at and some sardine/rabbit grind yesterday.
Today he is getting a pork neck and the chance to gnaw on the beef ribs again.


----------

